# Martin and Katie Luther bobbleheads



## crhoades (Dec 6, 2005)

Those crazy Lutherans are at it again...This time creating their own relics!  (j/k)
Lutheran bobbleheads at Concordia


----------



## cupotea (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> Those crazy Lutherans are at it again...This time creating their own relics!



If they just had Luther also holding a pint of Katie's home brew, I'd probably spring for a couple myself!


----------



## crhoades (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Globachio_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by crhoades_
> ...



Just as long as they don't come out with a scratch-n-sniff Luther...although I have heard that it keeps demons away....


----------



## biblelighthouse (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Globachio_
> 
> If they just had Luther also holding a pint of Katie's home brew, I'd probably spring for a couple myself!



 me too!


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Dec 7, 2005)

The Calvin College bookstore sells a John Calvin bobblehead.


----------



## cupotea (Dec 7, 2005)

Hehe, that's sort of cute!


----------



## crhoades (Dec 7, 2005)

Ya gotta wonder what John or Martin would say if they knew people were doing this...


----------



## Devin (Dec 10, 2005)

Somehow I think Luther would enjoy it.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 10, 2005)

Calvin looks like a skinny Santa Clause.


----------



## bond-servant (Dec 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Calvin looks like a skinny Santa Clause.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Dec 10, 2005)

I have a Calvin doll on the way!


----------

